# lower back locked up



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

NYCB said:


> Punish it with a lacrosse ball, it's never pleasant but you need to get the muscles to release.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dead lifts are over rated. 
"If you're deadlifting to be a better deadlifter, fine. If you're not doing that for deadlift's sake, then don't *****ing do it. The*risk to reward ratio is a joke.
-Strongman Robert Oberst.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Deckhead said:


> Muscle or nerve?
> 
> What usually helps me, is lay flat on my back and roll your hips to one side so your legs are the opposite direction of your stomach and have someone roll a baseball on your lower back. Then roll your hips the opposite direction. Itll hurt like hell but usually loosens it up enough to be able to walk around.:thumbsup:


Muscle. The "roll the hips" thing is what I just heard from somebody studying to be a yoga instructor, except she recommended to first elevate with a roll placed between the glutes and the lower back (while laying on the floor). If I can't do the slow sideways leg roll motions, then I start with pointing the legs straight up and hold a few times.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

cedarboarder said:


> Dead lifts are over rated.
> "If you're deadlifting to be a better deadlifter, fine. If you're not doing that for deadlift's sake, then don't *****ing do it. The*risk to reward ratio is a joke.
> -Strongman Robert Oberst.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


And lots of other dudes that are stronger than him say otherwise (he's a strong dude, but has he even placed at WSM?)

Everyone has an opinion based on their personal experience, and my personal experience says that once I started to deadlift regularly I started lifting safer at work and eliminated the back pain that I used to get.

Getting stronger rarely comes with negative consequences provided you aren't cheating yourself.


And like he said, if you are doing it to be a better deadlifter, then go for it. Last I checked guys in the trades deadlift things off the ground with regularity. That sack of concrete doesn't pick itself up off the pallet.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

tgeb said:


> Acupuncture has worked for me.




This is my go to also. Also get it in my lower arms to relive some hand pain


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Aleve is a God send. Prescription is 500 milligrams. Notice the none Prescription is 220 MG. Makes it where 3 is too much on purpose. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Justin Rhoades (Apr 18, 2017)

https://nucca.org/what-is-nucca/

I've been seeing NUCCA doctors for several years now. Saved my life.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

MarkJames said:


> Just took 600mg.


Do 800mg


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Teeter.

Tom


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

cedarboarder said:


> Dead lifts are over rated.
> "If you're deadlifting to be a better deadlifter, fine. If you're not doing that for deadlift's sake, then don't *****ing do it. The*risk to reward ratio is a joke.
> -Strongman *Robert Oberst*.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Who? Oh....


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

ya thats him...
-First Place, San Jose Fit Expo, 2012[4]
-First Place, Dallas Europa, 2012[4]
-Third Place, America's Strongest Man, 2012[5]
-First Place, Giants Live Las Vegas, 2013[6]
-First Place, Odd Haugen’s US Open MAS Wrestling Championship, 2013[7]
-Third Place, All-American Strongman Challenge, 2013[8]
-Third Place, China's Strongest Man, 2013[4]
-Second Place, America's Strongest Man, 2013[11]
-Second Place, America's Strongest Man, 2014[13] 
-Third Place, Arnold Strongman Classic Australia, 2015[14]

Are dead lifts effective? absolutely. But for some one with a previous back injury it's risky. To the OP, work your way up to dead lifts, lots of other ways.. with less risk. 
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady Dreamer (Jan 6, 2019)

Deckhead said:


> Muscle or nerve?
> 
> 
> 
> What usually helps me, is lay flat on my back and roll your hips to one side so your legs are the opposite direction of your stomach and have someone roll a baseball on your lower back. Then roll your hips the opposite direction. Itll hurt like hell but usually loosens it up enough to be able to walk around.


Try this it helps too!





Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tang (Jan 5, 2009)

This worked for me. Might be a little extreme.. 3,4,5, lumbar fusion.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Lady Dreamer said:


> Try this it helps too!
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0Y10uDeIUA&feature=share
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Does she have Bologna lipps:blink:


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

tang said:


> This worked for me. Might be a little extreme.. 3,4,5, lumbar fusion.


Damn my disc hurts just looking at those. What was your recovery time? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Does she have Bologna lipps:blink:


I like bologna.


----------



## theotherone (Mar 30, 2019)

Is there an over the counter alternative if one is allergic to ibuprofen? Discovered in the past years that it wasn't for me after the area surrounding my eyes began looking puffy.


So far, I applied ice and heat and boy does the alternating of warm and cold feel nice against an aching back. Not sure if it is placebo but a memory foam did help with general back pain too, although that may not be completely unfounded if what this article says is right. My brother did suggest consulting a chiropractor, and trying to sit up straight, which I'm really not used to.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

How about Alieve? It's the same family of drug but it's not ibuprofen


----------



## sparehair (Nov 21, 2008)

Second the weightlifting. With a coach.

I spend a ton of time in a bent over stress position. After lifting for the last three years my back pain while working has gone down to zero.


----------



## TheBigAndy (Jun 7, 2019)

I slipped a disk in my back bout two months ago, and with going to Chiropractor for about a month, I am feeling great now.
If yours is not just bad pulled muscles, I would try the Chiropractor.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

All pain meds do is mask the symptom... doesn't do anything to address the symptom...


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

KAP said:


> All pain meds do is mask the symptom... doesn't do anything to address the symptom...



That depends. Some pain meds are also anti-inflammatory which helps lower swelling. Swelling can damage tissue. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Calidecks said:


> That depends. Some pain meds are also anti-inflammatory which helps lower swelling. Swelling can damage tissue.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


So does ice/heat but again that does nothing to address the symptom...


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

KAP said:


> So does ice/heat but again that does nothing to address the symptom...



Most all pain is caused by inflammation. 

Get the inflammation down and the healing begins faster. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Screw the symptom. Address the cause.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

Prednisone is a miracle drug for rapidly knocking down inflammation, but isn't a long term fix, and some people don't react well to it at all. I've used it a few times with pretty good luck each time, the most recent was some wrist damage that would not heal.


I've been talking to a few guys that use peptides for healing also. They are a legal grey area however, you can buy them for your "race horses" but it's not legal for human use. Apparently they work great though, it's the same stuff your body produces naturally to encourage repair of connective tissue, but in doses that are actually useful (as you age your ability to produce them and repair goes down).


I haven't tried them yet, but if I had something that wouldn't heal and it was affecting work I would probably give them a shot.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Tinstaafl said:


> Screw the symptom. Address the cause.



Work has always been the cause. Lol 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

Calidecks said:


> Work has always been the cause. Lol
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


The first time I spent a week on the floor because I hurt my back was after a long day of work, I bent over to wheel an empty wheelbarrow while picking up the site and hit the ground, couldn't move.

Made it all day lugging chimney blocks and an empty wheelbarrow took me down.

That was before I had learned about trigger points or how to fix them, and before I started strength training. I just laid there thinking I was an old man already at age 23.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

My back gets more out of whack sleeping funny than work.

I lift too sometimes more than others but I find walking it out or hanging let's my body weight pull down anything compressed. 

I hate taking anything to unless it's dire


----------



## Windowcentric (Oct 16, 2016)

Im looking into a new mattress. Sleep has a lot to do with it.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I did extensive research on mattresses. I settled for a Beauty Rest Black, firm plush. Have zero complaints. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

KAP said:


> All pain meds do is mask the symptom... doesn't do anything to address the symptom...


Acetaminophen is strictly pain relief and headache. Ibuprofen is an anti inflammatory as mentioned. It actually works as a cure; reduced inflammation means greater blood flow to the affected area, which is how the body gets the good stuff to repair damages where it's needed. That is also how most acupuncture works, those nerve points stimulate blood flow to various parts of the body. And Ibuprofen behaves like a mild muscle relaxer. Relieving spasms and loosening tight muscles>Greater blood flow for faster healing.

It's a remedy for pain and the damaged tissue, typically muscle in most back aches. Does not remove the muscle imbalances and ultimately the physical action or improper physical action that caused the damage.







Windowcentric said:


> Im looking into a new mattress. Sleep has a lot to do with it.


How you body is positioned when you sleep, is uber important, especially when the back aches-pulls are chronic. If its an acute, hard onset hurting MF'r, no perfect mattress seems to help much. Found it's best to put a pillow between the knees, laying on your side and elevate your head (pillow/s) so the spine is straight. Creates a balanced state in the back allowing the pulled side to relax. Or at least not giving it a reason to spasm again.


Chiropractor (buddies girl friend whom he dated I think because of his back and she was good looking, but mostly his back) explained that most of the back issues, not caused from lifting or pulling wrong, are from muscle imbalance. Carry and hang rock all day predominately using for right hand to lift and support causes to back muscles on the opposite side to get stronger than the other side. Go to lift with both hands and the weaker side causes all sorts of issues, tears-pulls there and on the stronger side to compensate. She suggested to lift with alternating hands sides as a regular preventive measure. LOL Works until I don't, then I do again.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

I had to break out my back knobber the last couple days.


4 days ago I was overhead pressing an like and idiot for some reason I threw my head back instead of keeping my chin tucked.


Something spasmed and/or tore, or who knows what in one of my rhomboids and/or mid trap. Laid me out on the spot, I couldn't turn my head or sleep.


I took two prednisone early the next morning and conked out for a few hours. I was able to get a workout in today again finally, but still woke up sore this morning, getting moving in the morning the past few days has been tough mentally, but it feels better through the day the more I move around.


I'm glad I keep a secret stash of steroids for stuff like that, the last time it happened it took me over a week to really get mobile again.


Getting after the some of the spots withe back knobber has caused the whole muscle to start twitching, it was tight (still is, I'm gonna work on it again tonight)


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Be glad you had your supply, getting into the doctors might be tough right now.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

Leo G said:


> Be glad you had your supply, getting into the doctors might be tough right now.


This one was a refill from an injury I got in the fall, plus I didn't finish the first course, just enough to get me feeling better.

I horde that stuff, it's a miracle drug, only to broken out when absolutely required.

I had a ton from the vet a few years ago after my bird dog got into something and swelled up like a balloon.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

That sucks, going too heavy?

Squeezing extra reps with standing overhead press can be shaky.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

Tom M said:


> That sucks, going too heavy?
> 
> Squeezing extra reps with standing overhead press can be shaky.


I was thinking about things other than lifting the weight.

Sort of like when you are working on a perfect round of shooting trap and on bird 23 you think "I need to mow the lawn when I get home" and miss.

My brain got sidetracked and my form **** the bed for a split second.


----------



## richkyhvac (Jul 20, 2020)

Vary your therapies. Medication and exercise work wonders


----------

